# Would you use recycled toilet paper?



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have any problem with recycled loo paper, but believe a lot of people dislike it for some reason.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, but most brands are uncomfortable.

For the record. Most recycled toiletpaper is not made from used toilet paper.
It's made from other used paper.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> If it's soft and good quality then yes I would but I like to spoil my botty with Aloe Vera quilted toilet paper.
> 
> Anyone remember that freaky stuff they used to have in school or some public toilets?, it was like shiny semi transparent tracing paper!
> Who's idea of a sick joke was that?


Yes, I remember the horrible non-absorbent paper from primary school, the dispensers only allowed tearing off one small sheet at once.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Sure. It's made out of used paper(not toilet paper as specified above). It's acceptable in terms of quality and cheaper. Here it is always pink-ish for some reason. And, yes, don't expect it to be perfumed either.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, if it was made from used paper and not used toilet paper, it should be clean. I'd prefer normal toilet paper, though.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> If it's soft and good quality then yes I would but I like to spoil my botty with Aloe Vera quilted toilet paper.
> 
> Anyone remember that freaky stuff they used to have in school or some public toilets?, it was like shiny semi transparent tracing paper!
> Who's idea of a sick joke was that?


Is that like that bright pink, cardboardy, rough, sandpapery stuff they had in like, primary school. ? that was weird. LOL. 

as for recycled paper? well you are only wiping your ars* and throwing it down the toilet anyway?

personally I always use the toilet paper THEN wash with sponge, soap and water and dry everything after going to bathroom. .... cant say more hygeinic than that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Only if theres no grass or leaves around :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> If only it did have some kind of grip! :|
> This stuff was ultra thin and shiny, zero absorbency so it resulted in a kind of dirty protest up your back


oooo that looks ultra nasty..... like greaseproof paper......

i think most people would like to wipe their ars* on council property. LOL


----------



## Catelya (Apr 22, 2015)

It would be okay as long as its not recycled from loo use.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I could care less.....of course I would.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TBH, I would have thought some brands of TP are already made of some kind of recycled material.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> If only it did have some kind of grip! :|
> This stuff was ultra thin and shiny, zero absorbency so it resulted in a kind of dirty protest up your back


When I was a kid at primary school this we had toilet paper like this lol. If memory serves it basically just moves around the ****. Nasty stuff.

Generally speaking, my own policy about what can be used to wipe my arse is 'if its less dirty than the ****, wiping with it will surely improve the situation'.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've used it before.

It tends to be low quality and ... uh-hem ... uncomfortable. :um


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

blue2 said:


> Only if theres no grass or leaves around :/


Or corn cobs... :um


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

The friction looks weak.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I would use it as long as it worked well. I don't see a problem... I don't know how they work or how well they are because I don't buy my toilet paper but as long as it's nothing like the image the user posted below now im cool with it



In a Lonely Place said:


> If only it did have some kind of grip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully I never had to never deal with this lol. In elementary - high school I was to grossed out to use the toilet so I would hold it in when I got home... It really sucked though and was painful sometimes...

Not to sound gross but im picky when it comes to toilet paper. I need someone that's soft enough to be comfortable and not make my butt bleed when I go rough, but hard enough to clean my butt well and not break when I shove it in there to clean well so my fingers don't touch any thing left over... Or else I end up getting an itchy butt and need to rewipe...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@In a Lonely Place, that parchment baking sheet looking paper looks like the worst! A cruel and unusual punishment, if you ask me. I don't get how you get away with that in the U.K. in the U.S., there'd be laws against that. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think we already do......it's a secret Government action.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> ......it's a secret Government action.


007 ...? the missions have been getting crappier lately


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue2 said:


> 007 ...? the missions have been getting crappier lately


Reminder - potty protection papers and the Government toilet paper to muffle the tinkle and splash.

Codename - post count 120021


----------

